# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Pimsleur - Russian and Spanish

## fortheether

Hello,
   I am using the Pimsleur lessons for Russian.  For work reasons it was suggested I learn some Spanish.  Does the Spanish Pimsleur lessons cover the same topics as the Russian Pimsleur lessons?  
Thank you,
Scott

----------


## basurero

It's highly probable.

----------


## fortheether

I thought it might be easier learning the same subjects in both languages.  Maybe.   
Is the Pimsleur Spanish recommend for a total beginner to the language?  
Thank you,
Scott

----------


## DDT

It is очень bloody similar, mate!

----------


## fortheether

I haven't had the time to even finish the Russian Pimsleur.  For now Spanish is out the window. 
Scott

----------


## Cesar

> Hello,
>    I am using the Pimsleur lessons for Russian.  For work reasons it was suggested I learn some Spanish.  Does the Spanish Pimsleur lessons cover the same topics as the Russian Pimsleur lessons?  
> Thank you,
> Scott

 They are very similar. 
C

----------

